# l'iPod de Dell



## olidev (26 Septembre 2003)

La news sur MacMinute.

Je ne connais pas les caractéristiques, mais au niveau design, c'est très moyen


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

Ba le "De" de Dell n'a jamais voulu dire "Design"


----------



## huexley (26 Septembre 2003)

ouais effectivement c est pas très beau :-/

par contre c est quoi les carac ? taille poids / mémoire / format de fichiers ? J'ai vu sur la capture qu'il enregistrait la vois par contre


----------



## David Boring (26 Septembre 2003)

En fait, il ouvre un music store aussi
_Dell Music Store 

At the Dell Music Store, customers can learn about and purchase the Dell DJ digital music player and accessories and access the new music download service that offers thousands of music selections and allows seamless, legal downloading of songs to the Dell DJ. The service can also analyze customers' song play history to recommend specific artists and songs that can be purchased using the service. _ 

from  yahoo


----------



## Alex666 (26 Septembre 2003)

je ne vois rien de bon dans la sortie de ce mp3player...

ils vont le vendre 3  avec frais de port gratuit et inscription direct sur leur dell music store avec 10 albums offert pour l'achat de leur truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













vas y apple montre nousce que tu sais faire ...


----------



## olidev (26 Septembre 2003)

Un autre  article


----------



## cham (26 Septembre 2003)

Donc soit l'iPod va évoluer plus rapidement, soit il va mourir. Faîtes vos jeux...


----------



## lebarron (26 Septembre 2003)

Les prix baisseront


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois rien de bon dans la sortie de ce mp3player...
> 
> ils vont le vendre 3  avec frais de port gratuit et inscription direct sur leur dell music store avec 10 albums offert pour l'achat de leur truc
> 
> ...


Ba quoi, c bien, ça va motiver la concurrence; c'est tout bénef pour le consommateur.


----------



## cornholio01 (26 Septembre 2003)

Bah, on a déja dit ça du Zen de Creative, il n'empeche pas spécialement Apple de dormir non ?


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Donc soit l'iPod va évoluer plus rapidement, soit il va mourir. Faîtes vos jeux...



C'est forcément comme ça. Apple n'est pas de taille à lutter contre ce genre de constructeur. Si Dell lance un produit c'est pour rétamer la concurrence et tu peux être sur que eux mettront tous les moyens ...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est forcément comme ça. Apple n'est pas de taille à lutter contre ce genre de constructeur. Si Dell lance un produit c'est pour rétamer la concurrence et tu peux être sur que eux mettront tous les moyens ...


Fait attention avec ce genre de phrase !...
Apple maîtrise l'intégralité de cette chaîne technologique !
Dell non et exploite des brevets tiers qui plus sont propriétaires et qui n'ont rien prouvé jusqu'à présent ! (*)

Le modèle économique Apple démontre qu'il fonctionne déjà bien uniquement sur le territoire us et dans la seule clientèle des users du Mac...
Les autres nada !!!
D'autres IMS territoriaux vont bientôt ouvrir et enfin la version wintel ne va pas tarder à sortir... 

D'autre part n'allez pas encore sortir cette absurde imbécilité des parts de marchés !!!

L'important est que Apple/Ims marche, ait de bon résultats et rapporte du cash, que le modèle économique et technologique de la Pomme fonctionne... Rien d'autre...

D'autant plus que la crédibilité des modèles de sécurité des production de cro$oft a plus qu'un sérieux coup dans l'aile... (*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(*) Les dernières recommandations de Bruxelle envers cro$oft mettent d'ailleur directement en cause tout çà...


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2003)

La façon de faire d'Apple ne va pas changer (du moins tant que le boss reste le même). Qui aujourd'hui va remercier Apple d'avoir lancer le marché des périph USB ou du Wifi. Tout le monde a oublié. Pour l'iPod ce sera pareil. Dans 4 ans il ne sera plus qu'un produit parmis beaucoup d'autre. Il rapportera encore de l'argent à Apple, mais ce ne sera plus le Hot Sales ...
Dès qu'un concurrent sérieux arrive, le made Apple s'éfface ...


----------



## Lordwizard (26 Septembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas lu l'exccccceellllent article sur l'iPod:  
"Lart délicat de la distinction", je vous conseille d'aller faire un tour  ici ! 

Pour resumer l'iPod a si bien marché malgré tous ces defauts mainte fois débatu ici, hein qui a le courage de dire qu'il a "detruit" l'iPod depuis le premier jour en criant au scandale = nouveau joujou d'Apple ultrabeau et chic mais ultra chère etc...

Non dans le domaine du grand public Steve Jobs et Jonatan Ive, ont su trouver depuis le tout premier iMac la solution= être a la mode !!
Parfois ca marche : iMac, iBook, PowerBook, parfois ca plante: cube...

Bref l'iPod est a la mode et la grosse merde de Dell censé etre bcp mieux et moins cher ne lui fera pas de l'ombre a condition qu'Apple ne dorme pas sur ces lauriers... Mais je leurs fais confiance, ils ont definitivement une longueur d'avance...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

Tu as raison mais c'est l'unique mode de fonctionnement d'Apple, quelque soit le patron d'ailleurs, et c'est logique !...
Il faut des précurseurs, des défricheurs puis après des vulgarisateurs !

Sans le Mac (qui va avoir 20 ans dans quelquers semaines) (ou plutôt Jobs et son Lisa) on serait encore à la ligne de commande du dos (ou de prodos) !... 
(oui, je sais, c'est un argument tendancieux)

Je sais, c'est sans fin ! Mais Apple connait bien les rêgles du jeux depuis le temps et c'est pour çà qu'il ont un des BE les plus prolifique du monde higt tech...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> ...Non dans le domaine du grand public Steve Jobs et Jonatan Ive, ont su trouver depuis le tout premier iMac la solution= être a la mode !!
> Parfois ca marche : iMac, iBook, PowerBook, parfois ca plante: cube...
> 
> Bref l'iPod est a la mode et la grosse merde de Dell censé etre bcp mieux et moins cher ne lui fera pas de l'ombre a condition qu'Apple ne dorme pas sur ces lauriers... Mais je leurs fais confiance, ils ont definitivement une longueur d'avance...


D'autant plus que l'iPod n'a fait qu'effleurer ses capacité à travers la musique !

Et pourquoi pas des clips vidéomusicaux (c'est grosso modo la même clientèle) !
+++  

Apple sait aussi être pragmatique...

Lire cette  intéressante approche sociologique qu'à fait Benjamin...


----------



## Lordwizard (26 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde a oublié.



Non les MacUsers eux n'oublie pas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est ce qui nous differencie aussi, savoir reconnaitre d'ou vient la nouveauté la qualité et etre prêt a en payer le prix...

Dans cette société archi-mercantile où un Michael Dell va casser de l'Apple toute l'année et prédire sa mort, puis 1 an après, le copier aussi outrageusement et fidèlement, si ce mec est encore capable de se regarder dans la glace, ben moi je lui dis d'aller se faire f..... !!


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette société archi-mercantile où un Michael Dell va casser de l'Apple toute l'année et prédire sa mort, puis 1 an après, le copier aussi outrageusement et fidèlement, si ce mec est encore capable de se regarder dans la glace, ben moi je lui dis d'aller se faire f..... !!



Dans le business si tu commences à te poser des questions de morale, tu te fais manger tout cru. Après tout les créateurs de l'Amiga ont fait cette machine par plaisir/envie de dépasser les autres, sans réelle intention d'en faire une grosse production industrielle et un succès commercial retentissants ... Apple a quand même plus affiché ses objectifs de rentabilité, mais est-ce suffisant ? Je crains quand même que l'iPod devienne un produit trop phare et que ça patisse au niveau de l'image de la micro ...

En ce qui me concerne je souhaite qu'Apple reste avant tout un constructeur informatique et se donne les moyens de l'entreprise pour qu'on ai pas à bosser toute notre vie sur Windows. C'est quand même incroyable qu'après tant d'années de passion pour l'informatique on soit obligé de se prendre la tête au travail sur des choses qui n'ont rien d'intéressante ...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette société archi-mercantile où un Michael Dell va casser de l'Apple toute l'année et prédire sa mort, puis 1 an après, le copier aussi outrageusement et fidèlement, si ce mec est encore capable de se regarder dans la glace, ben moi je lui dis d'aller se faire f..... !!


Moi, ce qui me fait marrer ce n'est pas que ce mec utilise toutes les ficelles tordues à la mode gates (ou us, selon !) mais qu'il y ai autant de citoyen us aussi bas de plafond pour le croire !...
Bon je suis d'une totale mauvaise fois, mais la ficelle est un peu grosse, non !...
Ce sont les règles du marché...


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

J'ai choisi le Mac, je n'achèterais jamais (!?) de PC perso, Dell ou autre. J'ai choisi l'iPod, je n'achèterais jamais un 'Dell Jukebox'.

Je suis content comme cela, mais je ne conch... pas pour autant Michael Dell, son entreprise et le suivisme 'intelligent' dont il est question ici. 

L'innovation de Dell est ailleurs que dans le produit : dans la chaine logistique et d'approvisionnement (la fameuse "supply chain"), dans le choix des canaux de vente, dans son marketing/ Apple a toujours été, n'en déplaise à beaucoup de Macaddicts, faible dans ces domaines. Et lorsqu'il s'agit de comparer le G5 que choisit Apple ?
L'avenir nous dira si le "design" est supérieur à la "gestion"


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ...dans son marketing/ Apple a toujours été, n'en déplaise à beaucoup de Macaddicts, faible dans ces domaines...


En ce qui concerne l'iPod, là, tu as tout faux !...

Maintenant dire que le marketing d'Apple est défaillant, depuis quelques années, je persite et signe, il y a confusion entre stratégie et tactique...
A long terme, vous verrez et le "G5" (pas les machines mais le nouveau proc et les nouvelles technos) sera un bon exemple à étudier...


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne l'iPod, là, tu as tout faux !...
> 
> Maintenant dire que le marketing d'Apple est défaillant, depuis quelques années, je persite et signe, il y a confusion entre stratégie et tactique...
> A long terme, vous verrez et le "G5" (pas les machines mais le nouveau proc et les nouvelles technos) sera un bon exemple à étudier...



peut-on cesser de n'envisager le marketing que sous l'angle du "produit" seul et de la communication publicitaire qui l'accompagne. Ce n'est pas la campagne d'affichage de l'iPod, sympa au demeurant, qui bouleverse fondamentalement les choses.

Quant à un débat (?) sur la stratégie et la tactique, la 2ème doit découler de la première, en s'autorisant les "opportunismes" (l'iTMS est dans ces 2 dimensions).

Quant au technos dont tu parles, Apple a certes du talent pour leur donner forme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Les transmettre à un maximum de clients, c'est une autre paire de manches et quand je parle de marketing, il s'agit bien de cela, il s'agit bien des différentes façons de transférer une offre au marché.


----------



## Lordwizard (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne conch... pas pour autant Michael Dell, son entreprise et le suivisme 'intelligent' dont il est question ici.
> 
> L'innovation de Dell est ailleurs que dans le produit



Pas de méprise !! C'est Michael Dell la personne que je n'aime pas, grande gueule mais pas le courage de dire qu'il s'est lamentablement trompé, enfin ce ne sera pas le premier ni dernier démago-narcissique ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est évident qu'actuellement l'informatique c'est Dell et Apple, mirroir exact l'un de l'autre... Donc normale de comparer les 2!

Même Bill Gates a son niveau est une "bête" marketing et commerciale pour avoir réussi a imposer une merde a 95% des gens...

Chacun est reconnu a sa  *juste * valeur !!


----------



## Graphistecomfr (26 Septembre 2003)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas les caractéristiques, mais au niveau design, c'est très moyen



Si le design de cet objet est moyen je n'ose émettre dans ce cas un avis sur celui de l'iPod. Juste une onomatopée : berk.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (26 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Bref l'iPod est a la mode et la grosse merde de Dell censé etre bcp mieux et moins cher ne lui fera pas de l'ombre a condition qu'Apple ne dorme pas sur ces lauriers...



En quoi le lecteur MP3 de Dell est-il une grosse m... As-tu des caractéristiques techniques ou des expériences pour affirmer cela ? De plus je pense qu'à vous exprimer de la sorte vous portez bien mal votre titre, votre flatulence.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (26 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Non les MacUsers eux n'oublie pas !!



Tu as raison. On n'oublie pas. Y compris le bourrage de c... de la part d'Apple. Pas de mémoire sélective. N'est-ce pas ?
_ mais non je ne l'ai pas dit _


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> il y a confusion entre stratégie et tactique...



jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est pareil, non?
il faut qu'apple innonde les bal (physiques!) de pub à la dell pour se faire mieux connaitre)

concernat l'ipod de dell, jele trouve tout aussi beau que "le vrai", et j'attends de voir les prix...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> ...Il est évident qu'actuellement l'informatique c'est Dell et Apple, mirroir exact l'un de l'autre... Donc normale de comparer les 2!*juste * valeur !!


2 modèles économiques totalement différents et opposés...
Dell est un assembleur qui opère directement sans réseau de vente...






			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est pareil, non?


Ah non...
Ce sont 2 termes d'origine militaire...
La stratégie concerne un entreprise dans sa globalité à tendre vers un but ; elle se joue sur le long terme (3, 6 ou 9 ans...) et c'est un ensemble de tactiques et/ou moyens qui elles sont liées à une (ou des) activité(s), un (ou des) produit(s), etc.



> stratégie   n.f.
> 1. Partie de l'art militaire consistant à organiser l'ensemble des opérations d'une guerre, la défense globale d'un pays.
> 2. Art de combiner des opérations pour atteindre un but. Stratégie électorale.


Art de combiner des moyens et/ou tactiques...



> tactique   n.f. et adj.
> I. n.f.
> 1. MILIT Art de conduire une opération militaire limitée dans le cadre d'une stratégie.
> 2. Ensemble des moyens que l'on emploie pour atteindre un objectif ; conduite que l'on adopte pour obtenir qqch. Changez de tactique : il est sourd à vos arguments.
> II. adj. Relatif à la tactique. Mission, opération tactique.


Ce sont des sous ensembles d'actions et/ou moyens...


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

Bon OK, après avoir remis "strat" et "tact" à leurs places respectives, dico à l'appui, qu'est-ce qu'on dit maintenant ?

<ul type="square">
* Qu'Apple a une stratégie d'innovation, fondée sur les "plus" produit (design, ergonomie entre autres) et l'intégration de technologies récentes.
* Qu'Apple s'adrese de ce fait, et sa politique tarifaire le confirme, aux qq % du marché (5, 10, 15%, mes cours de marketing sont loins) que sont les "early-adopters".
* Que Dell est dans une logique de prise de PDM par étouffement des concurrents : rythme rapide d'introduction d'évolutions technologiques de plate-formes éprouvées, pression sur les prix. Tout cela est rendu possible par un modèle de vente qui a pu être déployé sans la "gêne" d'un réseau de distribution existant et une gestion draconienne des coûts.
* Que Dell n'introduit donc jamais de vraie rupture technologique mais observe les marchés (niveau de prix, nb de concurrents, clientèles accessibles, rentabilité potentielle...) et n'y entre que lorsqu'il pressent une inflexion en termes de maturité et une cohérence avec son modèle de base.
[/list]

Après les effets de manche et d'esbrouffe d'un Micaël Dell ou d'un Steve Jobs sont une affaire de goût, rien de plus.


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2003)

Exact mais DELL est un modèle de réussite et s'il vendent dans le domaine de la musique numérique comme pour la micro, ca va faire mal au reste de la concurrence. De plus ce sont bien le genre a faire de grosse promo, style un PC acheté, un lecteur mp3 pour quelques euros. Pendant ce temps la tu payes le prix fort chez Apple, même si tu achêtes une machine à 5000 euros ...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'Apple a une stratégie d'innovation, fondée sur les "plus" produit (design, ergonomie entre autres) et l'intégration de technologies récentes.


"innovation" n'est pas stratégie mais tactique...




			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'Apple s'adrese de ce fait, et sa politique tarifaire le confirme, aux qq % du marché (5, 10, 15%, mes cours de marketing sont loins) que sont les "early-adopters".


"politique tarifaire" n'est pas stratégie mais tactique...


Quel est l'objectif d'Apple qui va induire sa stratégie et donc ses tactiques ?  




			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> * Que Dell est dans une logique de prise de PDM par étouffement des concurrents : rythme rapide d'introduction d'évolutions technologiques de plate-formes éprouvées, pression sur les prix. Tout cela est rendu possible par un modèle de vente qui a pu être déployé sans la "gêne" d'un réseau de distribution existant et une gestion draconienne des coûts.


"logique de prise de PDM par étouffement" n'est pas stratégie mais tactique...




			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> * Que Dell n'introduit donc jamais de vraie rupture technologique mais observe les marchés (niveau de prix, nb de concurrents, clientèles accessibles, rentabilité potentielle...) et n'y entre que lorsqu'il pressent une inflexion en termes de maturité et une cohérence avec son modèle de base.


"jamais de vraie rupture technologique" n'est pas stratégie mais tactique...


Quel est l'objectif de Dell qui va induire sa stratégie et donc ses tactiques ? 


nb :
1/ je n'ai pas la science infuse
2/ je n'ai pas toutes les réponses (et personne hors Apple ne les a)
3/ mon but est d'amener à réfléchir sous un angle pro 

Pour éviter çà :



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Exact mais DELL est un modèle de réussite et s'il vendent dans le domaine de la musique numérique comme pour la micro, ca va faire mal au reste de la concurrence. De plus ce sont bien le genre a faire de grosse promo, style un PC acheté, un lecteur mp3 pour quelques euros.
> Pendant ce temps la tu payes le prix fort chez Apple, même si tu achêtes une machine à 5000 euros ...


Très primaire et normal certes pour celui qui ouvre son portefeuille mais hors sujet en ce qui concerne Apple...


Moi j'ai une question : vous trouvez normal de payer des pompes Nike à 150 uros et + !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> "innovation" n'est pas stratégie mais tactique...



L'*innovation* et l'avance concurrentielle qu'elle peut procurer est justement au *coeur* de la *stratégie* d'Apple et de la vision de Steve Jobs... Ce qu'est censé vouloir le patron de la boutique dans les très grandes lignes est du domaine de la stratégie, tu ferais bien de relire tes dicos ou sinon de les mettre à la benne 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> "politique tarifaire" n'est pas stratégie mais tactique...


tu es le seul à voir des étiquettes "stratégie" ou "tactique" alors que je n'en fait pas mention =&gt; cf supra, mon conseil d'ami.

En bref, (ton msg précédent est interminable) j'applaudis à ton souhait de discuter du sujet sous un "angle pro" (comme tu dis ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais il me semble que tu joues bcp trop les donneurs de leçons pour être crédible.


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> L'innovation et l'avance concurrentielle qu'elle peut procurer est justement au coeur de la stratégie d'Apple et de la vision de Steve Jobs... Ce qu'est censé vouloir le patron de la boutique dans les très grandes lignes est du domaine de la stratégie, tu ferais bien de relire tes dicos ou sinon de les mettre à la benne



Encore faut-il savoir dans quelle mesure les gens perçoivent cette innovation ...


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une question : vous trouvez normal de payer des pompes Nike à 150 uros et + !!!



Exactement !! Tu me le doigt là où ca fait mal !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne vais pas repartir sur de longues discussions, mais il suffit de lire l'article pondu sur MacGé sur l'iPod effet de "mode"

Seul la mode permet de payer un produit a x fois sa valeur et d'ecraser son concurrent quel que soit les qualités de ce dernier (c'est pour ca que je ne te reponds pas graphiste.fr).

Apple ne maitrise pas forcement la "mode" mais elle est la seule compagnie a si bien savoir en jouer !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Encore faut-il savoir dans quelle mesure les gens perçoivent cette innovation ...



bien entendu, et là il s'agit de mettre en place des plans d'action plus court/moyen terme ("tactique" n'est-ce pas... ) pour que cette innovation soit valorisée et perçue comme telle par les clients


----------



## sylko (27 Septembre 2003)

Observons avec indifférence, Dell se battre contre HP...


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu es le seul à voir des étiquettes "stratégie" ou "tactique" alors que je n'en fait pas mention =&gt; cf supra, mon conseil d'ami.


C'est là le problème, que tu ne saches (ou ne veuilles) pas faire le distingo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que, dans ce cas, les critiques envers Apple n'ont plus lieu d'être !
La startégie est sur le long terme et souvent elle oblige à faire l'impasse sur des actions à court terme...
L'arrivée du bouzin à musique de Dell en est l'illustration...
Apple a besoin de marges et de cashflow pour investir, investir en RD (ou faire de la croissance externe et donc payer cash des technos...)...
Soit l'iPod fera face grace à la "mode" soit Apple devra mettre en oeuvre d'autres relais de croissance et de cashflow, l'objectif étant toujours l'informatique...




			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mais il me semble que tu joues bcp trop les donneurs de leçons pour être crédible.


J'en ai rien à faire, c'est comme a la télé, si cela ne te plait pas, tu zappes...

Mais ne viens pas critiquer Apple alors...
Mon môme de 16 ans sait faire la différence et accepte que les cerveaux d'Apple fonctionnent dans l'intérêt de leur compagnie et non de quelques client en mal de revenus pour se payer leur jouet !
L'intérêt d'Apple étant de satisfaire une clientèle qu'ils ont décidé d'atteindre...
C'est quelque chose que j'ai constaté à l'AE, trop de gens (de jeunes) veulent tout et tout de suite et gratuit !...
La notion d'économiser n'a plus l'ai d'effleurer qui que ce soit !!!

Ou alors faites comme les zonards désargentés avec leur "Nike" : volez les !...
On peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le Q de la crémière !

Oups, quelle envolé, je me calme...


----------



## Manu (27 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> La façon de faire d'Apple ne va pas changer (du moins tant que le boss reste le même). Qui aujourd'hui va remercier Apple d'avoir lancer le marché des périph USB ou du Wifi. Tout le monde a oublié.



Franchement je ne vois pas de différence entre cette 'chose' de DELL et les autres imitations. On a tendance à oublier une chose. Apple n'a pas lancer le premier lecteur MP3. Il a juste innover le genre avec l'iPod. D'autres lecteurs existaient avant et ce DELL va les rejoindre. A la différence qu'il a (encore une fois) été inspiré par l'iPod. 
D'autre part l'iPod est très connu et fonctionne sur les 2 plate-formes. Je parie que lorsque la version iTunes pour Windows sortira, ce DELL va mordre la poussière quel que soit son prix. Beaucoup de PC users commencent à apprécier le design d'Apple ce qui n'est pas négligeable. Quand ils verront que sur leur PC ils peuvent avoir un lecteur de meilleur qualité avec un soft (iTunes) de meilleure qualité, ils préfèreront j'en suis certain la solution d'Apple.
Quant à la boutique en ligne de musique, on verra. Dell n'est pas le premier et ne sera surement pas le dernier. 
Dell peut remercier Apple de l'avoir inspiré, lui qui jadis racontait des âneries à Jobs.



> Pour l'iPod ce sera pareil. Dans 4 ans il ne sera plus qu'un produit parmis beaucoup d'autre. Il rapportera encore de l'argent à Apple, mais ce ne sera plus le Hot Sales ...
> Dès qu'un concurrent sérieux arrive, le made Apple s'éfface ...


Il y a une différence de taille : l'iPod est multi plateforme.
Les rôles sont inversés. C'est Apple qui fournit la seule machine utilisable par un plus grand nombre.

L'iPod est en route pour devenir une marque comme BIC ou FRIGIDAIRE.


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2003)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Franchement je ne vois pas de différence entre cette 'chose' de DELL et les autres imitations. On a tendance à oublier une chose. Apple n'a pas lancer le premier lecteur MP3. Il a juste innover le genre avec l'iPod. D'autres lecteurs existaient avant et ce DELL va les rejoindre. A la différence qu'il a (encore une fois) été inspiré par l'iPod.
> D'autre part l'iPod est très connu et fonctionne sur les 2 plate-formes. Je parie que lorsque la version iTunes pour Windows sortira, ce DELL va mordre la poussière quel que soit son prix. Beaucoup de PC users commencent à apprécier le design d'Apple ce qui n'est pas négligeable. Quand ils verront que sur leur PC ils peuvent avoir un lecteur de meilleur qualité avec un soft (iTunes) de meilleure qualité, ils préfèreront j'en suis certain la solution d'Apple.
> Quant à la boutique en ligne de musique, on verra. Dell n'est pas le premier et ne sera surement pas le dernier.
> Dell peut remercier Apple de l'avoir inspiré, lui qui jadis racontait des âneries à Jobs.



Ca c'est vraiment l'exemple du nombrilisme Mac !!! Tu crois qu'iTunes est le meilleurs lecteur mp3 ? Même sur Mac ce n'est pas vrai et dans le monde PC les applis sont nettement plus sympa. J'aimerais bien avoir Winamp sur Mac OS X ! Et il y en a bien d'autres !

Les PCUsers s'en moquent du design de l'iPod. Moi aussi d'ailleurs. Ce que je vois c'est le prix exorbitant de cet engin ... Si l'iPod a bien marché c'est que l'offre manquait un peu dans le monde PC. Ca change et les clients n'iront plus vers l'iPod à cause de son prix. Encore une fois c'est un gadget de riche !

Le balladeur de DELL va faire un carton même si ça ne te fait pas plaisir.


----------



## huexley (27 Septembre 2003)

perso je me suis saigné pour m'acheter mon iPod 5Go, a l'époque il n'y avait pas de concurrence du tout, maintenant il est clair que si je devait le changer j'y réfléchirais sérieusement, si la différence de prix est minime ce sera vu et je continuerais sur l'iPod si la différence de prix est importante pour un objet qui est 80% de son temps dans ma poche ce sera clairement le moins cher...
Je partage l'avis de Melauré concerant iTunes... Winamp l'écrase dans tout les sens du terme


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne viens pas critiquer Apple alors...
> Mon môme de 16 ans sait faire la différence et accepte que les cerveaux d'Apple fonctionnent dans l'intérêt de leur compagnie et non de quelques client en mal de revenus pour se payer leur jouet !
> L'intérêt d'Apple étant de satisfaire une clientèle qu'ils ont décidé d'atteindre...
> C'est quelque chose que j'ai constaté à l'AE, trop de gens (de jeunes) veulent tout et tout de suite et gratuit !...
> ...



Il est effectivement urgent que tu te modères.
Tu t'énerves bêtement et tu te trompes de cible, Relis mon premier post dans ce thread et mon profil si tu as besoin de plus d'éléments. 

Que j'apprècies la singularité du Mac et d'Apple depuis longtemps et encore aujourd'hui, ne m'autorise pas 1/ à agresser, à la limite de l'insulte, ses concurrents, 2/ à faire du prosélytisme nauséabond sur fond de banlieues et de jeunes qui volent des "nike". Ca ne m'enpèche pas non plus de dire qu'Apple n'est pas irréprochable, ce qui pour toi semble être un crime de lèse-majesté.

Last but not least, que je décides de zapper ou non tes posts, tu te poses en Monsieur-je-sais-tout-et-je-t-explique-la-vie, c'est un fait.

 Alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Il est effectivement urgent que tu te modères.
> Tu t'énerves bêtement et tu te trompes de cible, Relis mon premier post dans ce thread et mon profil si tu as besoin de plus d'éléments.


mdr...
Il y a longtemps que je ne me suis pas emporté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rassures toi, ce n'est pas tourné vers toi ou tes écrits au 1er degré, c'est + général...




			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> 2/ à faire du prosélytisme nauséabond sur fond de banlieues et de jeunes qui volent des "nike".


Il ne s'agit pas de prosélytisme ! Relis !!!
Si t'avais entendu ce que j'ai entendu à l'AE !...




			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ce qui pour toi semble être un crime de lèse-majesté.


Là, c'est clair, t'a rien compris !
Mais pas grave...
J'avoue avoir concentré ici des réponses à des anneries lues dans d'autres posts sur d'autres sujets...


----------



## decoris (27 Septembre 2003)

si l'ipod de dell coute 259 euros pour 20GB, c'est clair que je vais pas hésiter non plus... surtout qu'il enregistre en plus...


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2003)

j'ai pas tout lu, et ça a peut être été dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais dans le fond, je pense que le dellpod est une bonne chose pour apple. le marché est mure, et il a enfin un vrai concurrent qui ne devrait que stimuler son évolution rapide.  

PS : il tient dans mon larfeuille ce bazar ?


----------



## silverefx (27 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est vraiment l'exemple du nombrilisme Mac !!! Tu crois qu'iTunes est le meilleurs lecteur mp3 ? Même sur Mac ce n'est pas vrai et dans le monde PC les applis sont nettement plus sympa. J'aimerais bien avoir Winamp sur Mac OS X ! Et il y en a bien d'autres !
> 
> Les PCUsers s'en moquent du design de l'iPod. Moi aussi d'ailleurs. Ce que je vois c'est le prix exorbitant de cet engin ... Si l'iPod a bien marché c'est que l'offre manquait un peu dans le monde PC. Ca change et les clients n'iront plus vers l'iPod à cause de son prix. Encore une fois c'est un gadget de riche !
> 
> Le balladeur de DELL va faire un carton même si ça ne te fait pas plaisir.



On en revient à mon argument préféré (qui m'a value quelques critiques sur mon manque de serieux) mais qui reste le nerf de la guerre : LE PRIX... oui l'iPod vaut le coup, tout comme le reste des produit apple, mais vue le prix, ca reste hyper spécialisé ou réservé à une élite...

Pour en revenir au "machin" de Dell, il n'en reste pas moins que si je peux m'offrir un iPod, même à payer un peu plus, j'irai chez Mac, peut être pour une question de principe, peut etre parce que je sais que j'aurais la qualité, la finition, et aussi et surtout parce que je suis MacUser (brrrrr le terme qui fait peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) même si je garde un PC pas loin (on ne switch pas en 1 mois !)
Maintenant il faut rendre à Cesar ce qui est à Cesar, le "machin" de Dell est un pale (très pale) copie de l'iPod (dire le contraire c'est ne pas avoir vue le "machin" en photo ou travailler chez Dell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: faut que je tape plus vite (ou que j'arrete de regarder la TV) mon message, a peine publié était déja hos-sujet.... Mea Culpa


----------



## Graphistecomfr (27 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le Q de la crémière



Tu devrais te contenter de sa cuillère.


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Septembre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> On en revient à mon argument préféré (qui m'a value quelques critiques sur mon manque de serieux) mais qui reste le nerf de la guerre : LE PRIX...



C'est dingue que personne ici n'ai lu l'article de MacGé....

Hé ho ya quelqu'un ? Qui a lu l'article dénomé iPod "Lart délicat de la distinction" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc je reprend: Golf a déjà mis le doigt dessus... Tout le monde parle de prix et que c'est trop cher, ok! 
Mais ces mêmes personnes peuvent-ils m'expliquer pkoi des centaines de milliers de jeunes s'achetent des chaussures de sport de marques à 150 et plus (jusqu'a 1000 pour certains modeles collector) alors que ces memes chaussures sont fabriqués dans les mêmes usines asiatiques que des modèles Carrefour 5 fois moins chères, quelles ne sont pas moins comfortables, sont fait des mêmes materiaux et qu'ils n'ont pourtant pas le même succès ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ecoute vos explications... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref iPod pourrait devenir la Nike et le Dell pourrait n'etre que la noname de chez Prisunic ou autres, quelque soit les qualités du Dell...

Maintenant ceci n'est valable que pour l'iPod donc pas d'extrapolation aux Mac etc...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (27 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Bref iPod pourrait devenir la Nike et le Dell pourrait n'etre que la noname de chez Prisunic ou autres, quelque soit les qualités du Dell...



Personnellement je préfère le no-name à 10 brouzoufs et m'offrir un petit séjour sous les palmiers plutôt qu'un truc branchouille élitiste sans innovation à 100 brouzoufs. C'est une philosophie de vie, tout simplement. D'un côté les personnes terre-à-terre, de l'autre les rêveurs. On en revient invariablement à la stratégie de branding d'Apple. Seulement voila, ça ne marche plus. On est dans une période d'incertitude et de restriction et cette stratégie ne fonctionne plus. L'état pitoyable du secteur de la communication en atteste, et ce n'est que le miroir des préoccupation de la société actuelle.

Moi aussi je 'think different', c'est pourquoi je ne tombe pas forcement dans le panneau aussi doré soit-il.


----------



## silverefx (27 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Bref iPod pourrait devenir la Nike et le Dell pourrait n'etre que la noname de chez Prisunic ou autres, quelque soit les qualités du Dell...



Le problème connaissant Dell, est, que ce n'est pas leur genre de passer pour du "noname" de chez prisu, pas sous la marque Dell en tout cas (quoi que je ne pense pas qu'il distribue sous d'autres marques mais je me trompe peut être....).
Quand Dell sort un produit ca doit devenir justement le modèle inspirateur du "noname", nuance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant, Apple garde un avantage en concentrant l'iPod comme un modèle de "rêve", la rolls des lecteur MP3, ce qui rend la machine plus attrayante que la Dell, quelques soit la configuration ou l'avancée technique des 2 machine, et il est vrai qu'on a toujours tendance a vouloir acheter ce qu'il y a de mieux


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Bref iPod pourrait devenir la Nike et le Dell pourrait n'etre que la noname de chez Prisunic ou autres, quelque soit les qualités du Dell...



Prisunic est aussi devenu une marque generique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perso, je prefere que l'iPod soit comparé au frigidaire ou à la mobylette de la musique.
et puis c'est ce qui est en train de se passer.
cet été, nova ou libé en faisaient gagner, mais la com ne fonctionnait que sur le nom iPod en ne citant pas du tout apple.
bientot les gens montreront leur dellpod en disant, c'est comme l'ipod, mais de chez dell


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Septembre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> On est dans une période d'incertitude et de restriction et cette stratégie ne fonctionne plus.



ah bon ? Tu es parent ou copain de Fred Andersson le CFO d'Apple pour savoir ca ??
Sais-tu que seul 2 sociétés du secteur informatique continuent a afficher des bénéfices: Dell et... Apple et que tous les autres sont invariablement sont dans le rouge...

Par contre là où tu as raison c'est qu'une nouvelle aire arrive ou a nouveau certains vont disparaitre et d'autres survivres comme dans le passé: Compaq mort avalé par HP, Gateway en réanimation, d'autres lessivé par Dell, et reste Apple, et oui tjrs là


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> mdr...
> Il y a longtemps que je ne me suis pas emporté
> Rassures toi, ce n'est pas tourné vers toi ou tes écrits au 1er degré, c'est + général..
> [....]
> ...



c'est marrant ca les mecs qui postent à tort et à travers, avec des messages longs comme le bras et qui, lorsqu'ils sont contredits, se défaussent sur la prétendue absence d'humour de leurs interlocuteurs ou sur leur incapacité à saisir. Tu manques pas d'air, Golf, MDR moi aussi


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2003)

On dirait un Palm Zire cet espèce de baladeur Mp3 de Dell... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pour moi, je suis sûr que c'est un fake...


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho ya quelqu'un ? Qui a lu l'article dénomé iPod "Lart délicat de la distinction" ?


J'en ai parlé au début...
L'article de Benjamin est un régal...




			
				Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> On est dans une période d'incertitude et de restriction et cette stratégie ne fonctionne plus.


Tu sors de chez toi par fois !...




			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant ca les mecs qui postent à tort et à travers, avec des messages longs comme le bras et qui, lorsqu'ils sont contredits, se défaussent sur la prétendue absence d'humour de leurs interlocuteurs ou sur leur incapacité à saisir. Tu manques pas d'air, Golf, MDR moi aussi


Où as tu lu que que je me "défaussent sur la prétendue absence d'humour de leurs interlocuteurs" !...
"incapacité à saisir" : çà, je l'ai écrit car c'est vrai et vérifiable... Suffit de savoir lire un fil..

Je sais, cela fait plus de 2 ans qu'on me sort ces arguments nombrilistes...
Seulement :
- je relis systématiquement mes écrits et ceux des autres dans le fil...
- je poursuis une idée à la fois et je ne digresse pas...
- l'opinion des autres, je m'en fout totalement car je ne vis pas à travers l'image que je projette...


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Où as tu lu que que je me "défaussent sur la prétendue absence d'humour de leurs interlocuteurs" !...
> "incapacité à saisir" : çà, je l'ai écrit car c'est vrai et vérifiable... Suffit de savoir lire un fil..
> 
> Je sais, cela fait plus de 2 ans qu'on me sort ces arguments nombrilistes...
> ...














 dis donc tu as vraiment le melon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ce qui est beau chez toi et dans ton clafoutis verbal, c'est que tu reproches aux autres ce que tu mets en oeuvre (nombrilisme, 1er degré, arguments éculés... ) et que toutes les qualités dont tu te pares (sérieux dans la lecture du thread, lucidité, objectivité... humour même...) sont absentes de ta prose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo, vraiment bravo, digne d'un troll


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Septembre 2003)

ah Golf j'oubliais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aime beaucoup vos signatures


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

Admirable de lire çà sous le clavier de qqu'un qui ne sait que poster au bar ! 
Et faut voir quoi !!!


----------



## mac-warrior (27 Septembre 2003)

Attendons d'avoir les specs et les prix de leur lecteur.  Espérons qu'ils soient plus réussi que l'esthétique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Notre cher Johnatan Yve restant quand même ce qu'on a fait de mieux en matière d'ergonomie, de joliesse et de finesse. 

DELL arrive sur un marché quand même saturé par l'offre, et beaucoup de produits sont de qualité. Pas sûr que ce soit une réussite, et encore plus c'est si une copie cheap....

Là on voit tout de suite que le produit de DELL est un truc fait par des industriels bassement plagiaire, un peu comme on voit tout de suite la différence entre une PS2 et une Gamecube : l'une est faite par des gens qui ont vrai amour du jeu vidéo, l'autre par des arrivistes grossiers et sans finesse (indépendamment des jeux qui y sortent, j'aurais tellement aimé jouer à Silent Hill 1/2/3 ou GTA sur GC...).

Quand à leur service de musique en ligne, je ne vois pas pourquoi les autres offres sur PC seraient aussi peu utilisées et leur système à eux oui. DELL n'a jamais fait preuve d'aucune inventivité, ce n'est pas à la faveur de ce service que ça va changer...  Ils profiteront sûrement de leur clientèle, mais je les vois mal arriver à offrir suffisament d'ingréation, de facilité, ni même d'arriver à étendre l'offre suffisament bien.

 Apple aura bientôt une année d'expérience, des contrats signés dans tout l'europe, une infrastructure qui tient la route, un suport logiciel parfait, et un potentiel énorme par rapport à la concurence. DELL ne produira qu'une merdouille de plus dans l'océan de sous-offres arnaqueuse qui ont déjà pointé leur nez depuis le succès - historique - de l'IMTS.

Déjà les mecs qui lancent un produit uniquement sur un effet d'annonces sans rentrer dans le détail ni présenter des délais, ça pue, ça sent les mecs pas prêt du tout qui le font uniquement pour s'assurer présent sur ce marché et rassurer les financiers.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Septembre 2003)

bon je viens de relire ce topic en entier et je doit dire que c'est un peu soulant... on passe du savoir faire apple a l'incompétence de dell et vice versa alors que personne ici (enfin je croie) 
ne travaille dans ces societes, donc ne peuvent pretendre connaitre la réalité sur les strategies d'un groupe ou la tactique pour l'ipod &amp; dellpod...
c'etait mon petit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je reviendrais sommairement et sans pretention au titre de ce sujet (qui peut mener la ou nous sommes avec nos differents posts)

Je trouve que le DELL Digital Jukebox =&gt; Dell DJ est plutot pas mal, si on me l'offre je vais pas gueuler genre "t'aurais pu me prendre un ipod !" non je serais assez content. 
vu le nombre de produits de ce genre avec creative, archos (marque francaise) apple, dell et bcp d'autre, je vois en cette sortie la baisse du prix des jukbox mp3 et c'est plutot bien pour nous autres consommateurs.

que apple fasse un produit très qualitatif en matiere de design c'est normal et on est habitué depuis quelques années... 
(passont les specs tech bien que je pense qu'un jukebox doit pouvoir  enregistrer  une source exterieur  avec un choix de 2 ou 3  formats)

le prix est le nerf de la guerre ou alors vous etes fondu de design et la ou il y a du plaisir... 

je  finirais sur  apple et sa petite avance grace à la beauté de son produit,  quand une boite comme dell arrive sur un marché c'est pour le gagner pas pour faire mumuse, donc je gagne je reste, je perd je vends,
certains vont y laisser des plumes... mais pas forcement apple


----------



## silverefx (27 Septembre 2003)

mac-warrior a dit:
			
		

> Attendons d'avoir les specs et les prix de leur lecteur.  Espérons qu'ils soient plus réussi que l'esthétique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aurais pas dis mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca résume parfaitement la situation en fait....


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2003)

_c'est dingue autant de mots..._












vous allez user vos claviers à parler de startégie* comme ça sans rien connaitre des politiques internes des boites... enfin, je dis ça comme ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mélauré, ya un gars de Apple Care qui me dit que tu rapportes un clavier de Ti par semaine sous prétextes qu'ils se cassent trop rapidement, je vais appeler ta maman si ça continue ! tu me feras ue  heure de colle sans poster !_





*mixte entre vos propos et le fait qu'ils soient un peu tarte à la crème, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Golf, je crois que c'est bon : ta cure de vitamine C peut s'arrêter !


----------



## silverefx (27 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> vous allez user vos claviers à parler de startégie* comme ça sans rien connaitre des politiques internes des boites... enfin, je dis ça comme ça !



Alors autant clore le sujet de suite (et une grosse partie des autres sujets du forum)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous sommes en plein débat, toutes les idées, bonnes ou mauvaises son bonnes à prendre et à confronter !


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Alors autant clore le sujet de suite (et une grosse partie des autres sujets du forum)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_tu vois Golf, ma tactique marche..._


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _tu vois Golf, ma tactique marche..._



_allez je continue !!_





D'une, non, toutes les opinions ne sont pas bonnes à prendre, d'ailleurs, c'est mon avis et je le partage. et ensuite, vous faites beaucoup de vents  pour rien et ça me décoiffe !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'en ai trollé un, je vais bien réussir à en troller quelques autres, non  ? _


----------



## silverefx (27 Septembre 2003)

Justement si, toute les opinion sont bonne a prendre (ou alors il va faloire me donner un nouvelle définition de "débat")
Si dans une discussion, seule les personnes qui ont raison devaient s'exprimer, il y aurrait du ménage à faire sur le forum.. je passerai peut être à la trappe en premier, mais je suis sur que certain ne serait pas loin dans la liste...

Bref, ce n'est pas la le sujet principal, et puisque le vent souffle, et étant partisant de l'apaisement (surtout a 10h30 un samedi matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), je continue a penser que Dell veux concurencer apple et les autres avec un sous-produit palement copié.

Pas besoin d'être un professionnel du marketing pour VOIR au travers de son attitude que la strategie de Dell s'est toujours situé dans ce crénau des produits dit "hyper avancée" pourtant pas si avancé que ca

_trollons nous gaiement donc _


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2003)

t'es pas drole quand tu trolles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




répête ça cent fois !!


----------



## silverefx (27 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] t'es pas drole quand tu trolles !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je trolle
tu trolles
il trolle
nous trollons
vous trollez
ils trollent
je trolle
....


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Je trolle
> tu trolles
> il trolle
> nous trollons
> ...



ils trollent, et ils vont s'arrêter... Merci.


----------



## silverefx (27 Septembre 2003)

Le nouvelle article de MacG ne fait que confirmer... Dell a voulue sortir un inovation "made in pas-chez-eux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rha la la ce petit monde PC... y'a des jours ou on se dis que le mot switch est un bien jolie mot


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (27 Septembre 2003)

J'ai envie de faire part d'une observation teintée d'analyse au sujet de ces gadgets ou appareils que tout le monde s'arrache. Je ne vais pas jouer aux hypocrites, je possède un iPod et j'en suis pleinement satisfait.

Il y a un fait particulier que j'ai remarqué, et que j'ai pu observer à de très nombreuses reprises (ce qui me pousse à croire qu'il y a vraiment une tendance ou une sorte d'inconscient collectif derrière le phénomène) : en général (mais pas toujours, ne me sautez pas dessus en maugréant), les gens aiment les appareils qui possèdent beaucoup de boutons. J'en suis arrivé à cette constatation par de nombreuses expériences, soit en observant directement le comportement de certains individus, soit en écoutant ce que des amis vendeurs rencontraient dans leur travail, soit en étant moi-même le conseiller en achat de matériel. Ils veulent des boutons, ou plus précisément, des *fonctions*. La quantité de fonctions (donc, de _possibilités_) disponibles est symbolisée par la quantité de boutons. Plus il y en a, plus l'appareil apparaît "puissant" aux yeux du consommateur moyen.

Peu de personnes s'inquiètent, avant l'achat, de savoir si elles maîtriseront ou pas l'utilisation de leur appareil. Si l'outil est devenu indispensable par effet de mode ou par l'éclosion de nouvelles technologies (et bien d'autres choses), il faudra l'acquérir impérativement, peu importe si l'on saura s'en servir ou pas. C'est ce qu'il se passe avec les ordinateurs ou à plus forte mesure, avec les téléphones cellulaires ou GSMs. Et c'est en partie pour cette raison, à mon avis, que le PC se vend mieux que le Mac : la fiche technique est une débauche d'appellations et de caractéristiques (ce sont nos "boutons" mais ici sous forme symbolique) souvent peu comprises par l'acheteur, mais qui constate que le prix est finalement "peu élevé" pour la quantité de fonctions disponibles. Le Mac ou l'iPod, eux, font pâle figure avec leur élégance et leur simplicité... Il n'y a pas assez de boutons ! Combien de fois n'ai-je pas vu quelqu'un s'interroger sur l'iMac à écran plat, cherchant désespérément l'unité centrale ou bien le lecteur/graveur ? Pas de bouton = pas de fonctions = peu puissant. J'aurais presque envie de dire CQFD, mais ce serait exagérer quelque peu.

La conclusion que j'en tire ? C'est qu'il semble être un fait que nous associons volontiers complexité et puissance. Donc par extension, ce qui n'est pas complexe n'est pas puissant ! Et cette idée préconçue, je l'observe tous les jours ! Mon but n'est pas de dire qu'il existe une élite qui comprend ce qu'est un Mac, et que les autres sont "limités". Nous sommes tous victimes un jour de cette chimère : j'ai moi-même cédé pour un téléphone portable beaucoup trop perfectionné et trop coûteux pour mes réels besoins...

Alors, le baladeur MP3 de Dell ? Il est à mon goût moins élégant que l'iPod (c'est personnel), mais que fait-il ? Dans les grandes lignes, apparemment la même chose que l'iPod. Aura-t-il du succès ? Je l'ignore, mais ce n'est pas impossible. Pourra-t-on le faire fonctionner sur Mac aussi bien qu'un iPod ? Pas de réponse non plus pour le moment. Sera-t-il moins cher ? Il y a des chances. Que penser du Dell Music Store ? Rien, tant qu'il n'est pas ouvert.

Personnellement, travaillant dans le domaine artistique et étant entouré de designers d'objets, j'appuie la démarche d'Apple, car il y a des gens là-bas qui réfléchissent tous les jours pour créer des produits qui s'intègrent à notre vie de façon encore inégalée (dans l'informatique), tant par l'élégance que par la simplicité. Nous ne dépensons pas de fortes sommes dans l'aménagement de nos habitats par pure insouciance, mais parce que nous allons vivre avec cet intérieur. Il faut qu'il nous plaise et qu'il n'exerce aucun obstacle majeur à notre style de vie. C'est ce que le Mac fait pour moi : il me plaît, il s'intègre à ma vie sans que j'aie à le subir (malgré un couac ou deux, restons lucide) et finalement, je n'ai pas tant l'impression d'utiliser un ordinateur. Je trouve que le plaisir procuré par cette expérience vaut la plupart du temps le prix demandé (avec quelques nuances, je l'accorde).

Pour autant, je ne jette pas la pierre sur Dell. Certes, ce sont plus des exécutants que des créateurs, mais il font leur travail proprement, c'est déjà ça. Et ils savent saisir les besoins de leur clientèle et y réagir rapidement, ce qu'Apple ne fait pas toujours. Qu'ils créent un Music Store et qu'ils commercialisent un baladeur est en effet plus qu'inspiré d'Apple, mais cela démontre brillamment que cette société en laquelle nous croyons tous fait les bons choix. Pour le moment.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2003)

Belle analyse lucide, Shralldam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle pourrait être mise à la suite de l'édito de Benjamin.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Lire cette  intéressante approche sociologique qu'à fait Benjamin...



je remonte le lien : par contre je m'inscris en faux Golf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca n'a rien d'une approche sociologique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je m'en porte garant, mais celà n'enlève rien à la qualité de l'intervention.


----------



## benjamin (28 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je remonte le lien : par contre je m'inscris en faux Golf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si le texte n'a en effet rien de sociologique, je trouvais la référence à la distinction bourdieusienne amusante, et j'ai bien envie, plus tard, lorsque j'aurais plus de temps, de la développer vraiment. J'ai déjà des ébauches de textes, mais n'ai jamais franchi le pas.


----------



## benjamin (28 Septembre 2003)

... et si vous avez envie d'écrire des Opinions pour MacG, je rappelle que nous sommes ouverts à toutes les propositions


----------



## Graphistecomfr (28 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? Tu es parent ou copain de Fred Andersson le CFO d'Apple pour savoir ca ??



Warf. Je bosse dans la communication institutionnelle. Mais même sans cela, c'est un fait avéré et ARCHI-RESSASSÉ. Tiens, intéresse-toi aux débats politiques diffusés sur la bande FM ou sur le réseau hertzien. Rare les fois où les membres du gouvernement actuel n'y fait pas allusion. Mais bon, si dans un premier temps tu n'as pas prit conscience que l'on est en pleine dépression économique, je perd forcement mon temps. Apple a été une voire la première entreprise commerciale à user de branding afin de vendre n'importe quoi ou plutôt n'importe comment contrairement à Marlboro comme certains essaient de persuader. Sa stratégie est dépassée mais heureusement pour lui, il compte une grosse communauté d'irréductibles.




			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu que seul 2 sociétés du secteur informatique continuent a afficher des bénéfices: Dell et... Apple et que tous les autres sont invariablement sont dans le rouge...



Ça ne signifie rien. Apple est un groupe. Comment se porte ses autres sociétés ? Sur qui se répercutent les dépenses ? probablement pas directement Apple, autrement les actionnaires lui auraient déjà fait la peau. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis...



			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Par contre là où tu as raison c'est qu'une nouvelle ère arrive ou a nouveau certains vont disparaitre et d'autres survivres comme dans le passé: Compaq mort avalé par HP, Gateway en réanimation, d'autres lessivé par Dell, et reste Apple, et oui tjrs là



Je ne vois pas les choses de la même façon. Il n'y a pas de nouvelle ère. On est toujours, nous les mac-users, dans une phase de transition qu'Apple nous impose avec un manque de reconnaissance et de confiance rarement atteint même du côté de chez Cro$oft. Ce devrait être l'inverse, Apple devrait prendre soin de ses clients plutôt que de leur mettre le couteau sous la gorge.
La bonne santé d'Apple n'est dûe qu'à de la communication d'esbrouffe bien pensée. Son titre en bourse n'a de valeur que ses shows annuels et la présentation de nouveau matériel surprenant mais rarement innovant sinon limité au niveau de son universalité (les revendeurs en informatique en ont ras la casquette des connectiques esotériques imposées par Apple, si vite sorties, si vite abandonnées).
Reste une particularité stratégique résidant dans sa recherche (et développement comme l'a précisé Golf) qui est probablement la meilleure raison de sa survie (mais parfois sur le dos du client branché).


----------



## Graphistecomfr (28 Septembre 2003)

mac-warrior a dit:
			
		

> Déjà les mecs qui lancent un produit uniquement sur un effet d'annonces sans rentrer dans le détail ni présenter des délais, ça pue, ça sent les mecs pas prêt du tout qui le font uniquement pour s'assurer présent sur ce marché et rassurer les financiers.



Mouhahahahaha, parce qu'Apple fait différemment ? C'est pourtant un champion de cette pratique. Notamment pour rassurrer les actionnaires et les investisseurs.

Mince, mais que fait donc Panther et le 64 bits ? On m'aurait donc menti ? Ou qu'il est que je l'achète ?


----------



## Graphistecomfr (28 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _j'en ai trollé un, je vais bien réussir à en troller quelques autres, non  ? _



Hééé, mé cékil marche sur mes platebandes çui-là !


----------



## Graphistecomfr (28 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam]
> Il y a un fait particulier que j'ai remarqué, et que j'ai pu observer à de très nombreuses reprises (ce qui me pousse à croire qu'il y a vraiment une tendance ou une sorte d'inconscient collectif derrière le phénomène) : en général (mais pas toujours, ne me sautez pas dessus en maugréant), les gens aiment les appareils qui possèdent beaucoup de boutons. J'en suis arrivé à cette constatation par de nombreuses expériences, soit en observant directement le comportement de certains individus, soit en écoutant ce que des amis vendeurs rencontraient dans leur travail, soit en étant moi-même le conseiller en achat de matériel. Ils veulent des boutons, ou plus précisément, des *fonctions*. La quantité de fonctions (donc, de _possibilités_) disponibles est symbolisée par la quantité de boutons. [Tchak]



Qu'il est mignon. Quand Shralldam revisite le concept du 'Techno-beauf'...


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2003)

au fait, pensez vous que ce bazar sera compatible avec iTunes sur mac ?
si ce n'est qu'un creative relooké, c'est bien possible, mais venant de chez dell, on ne sais jamais


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2003)

Shralldam avait su élever le niveau du débat... malheureusement il est vite retombé _grâce_ à certains... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci d'avance. 




			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> au fait, pensez vous que ce bazar sera compatible avec iTunes sur mac ?
> si ce n'est qu'un creative relooké, c'est bien possible, mais venant de chez dell, on ne sais jamais



J'ai des doutes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce bazar sera passé sur WindowsMedia Player et ses DRM...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (28 Septembre 2003)

> Le Mac ou l'iPod, eux, font pâle figure avec leur élégance et leur simplicité... Il n'y a pas assez de boutons ! Combien de fois n'ai-je pas vu quelqu'un s'interroger sur l'iMac à écran plat, cherchant désespérément l'unité centrale ou bien le lecteur/graveur ? Pas de bouton = pas de fonctions = peu puissant.



Pc-User : "Où qu'il est le bouton pour éteindre l'ordinateur ?"


----------



## Graphistecomfr (28 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam avait su élever le niveau du débat... malheureusement il est vite retombé _grâce_ à certains...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu avais *mieux* lu mes premières interventions tu aurais remarqué que je signifiais globalement la même chose que Shralldam.

Le bac à sable est ouvert à ceux qui tirent à vue sur Dell sous prétexte d'un nouveau produit, dont on ne sait pratiquement rien, et qui est en concurrence avec leur *cher* iPod qu'ils aiment tant. Finalement je considère mes interventions plus correctes que les leurs.


----------



## silverefx (28 Septembre 2003)

Je me permet de faire un hors sujet (libre à qui de droit de l'éffacer) car il me semble que ce post est le parfait mirroire d'une situation qui commence à devenir gonflante et qui ne touche malheureusement pas que ce thread...

Le theme de ce post est : "l'iPod de Dell" et non pas "La chasse au troll".
Depuis quelques post, on sort totallement du sujet, les seules interventions lourdement appuyés ne servent qu'a dénigré sous couvert d'un humour second degré les dires et avis des autres... je ne citerais pas de nom pour la simple et bonne raison que tout le monde, porté par la rancoeur, la colère ou l'abatement, s'y met (moi le premier...).

Recentrons le débat please, si vous pensez qu'une personne a tort, très bien, dite le et argumentez, mais pas besoin de devenir insultant ou condescendant de quelques manière que se soit...
Nous somme sur un forum, nous somme sur un sujet et pas sur un ring.
Vous vouller faire de l'humour ? Pourquoi pas ! Ca permet aussi de détendre un sujet, mais de la à vomir un humour "second degré" à toutes les sauces, il y a des limites !

Les trolleries les plus courtes sont surement les meilleures
A bon entendeur...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (28 Septembre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Les trolleries les plus courtes sont surement les meilleures. A bon entendeur...



Non, non, les meilleures sont les plus longues, je t'assure.

Quand à recentrer, qu'est-ce à dire ? iPod est plus beau, plus grand et plus intelligent que le truc de Dell ? Ce fil n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt sinon la polémique étant donné que le produit est annoncé et pas présenté.
Bon, il y a peut-être de quoi se mettre d'accord, ce fil mérite enfin d'être fermé. Quand à d'éventuelles critiques sur mon 'humour' (qui n'est qu'un moyen de faire accoucher certains esprits) il  n'a d'égal que le raisonnement de certains. A bon entendeur, salut.


----------



## silverefx (28 Septembre 2003)

Quand je parle de recentrer, je parle juste de revenir sur le sujet, si il ne te plais pas, n'y post pas... point.
C'est un sujet polémique ? Certes, parlons en, c'est le but premier d'un forum : parler, débatre, confronter les idées, les avis, les points de vue.
Je ne critique pas ton humour puisque je ne voie rien de drole dans tout ça.
Quand a mon état d'esprit il est on ne peut plus simple : voir et compendre les avis de chacun sur la sortie de ce lecteur mp3... Point.
Je tient à rassurer les admins, je n'interviendrai plus sur ce post que pour parler uniquement de son sujet, je ferme donc la parenthèse une bonne fois pour toute de mon coté.
Libre à ceux qui n'on que cela à faire, et qui tente par jeux ou par égocentrisme a avoir le dernier mot par tout les prix, de continuer à palabrer sur mon hors-sujet.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (28 Septembre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Quand a mon état d'esprit il est on ne peut plus simple : voir et compendre les avis de chacun sur la sortie de ce lecteur mp3... Point.



Mais puisque je me tue à t'expliquer qu'aucun avis ne peut être justifiable concernant ce produit tant que Dell n'aura pas communiquer ne serait-ce que des informations techniques pouvant être comparatives.



			
				silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Je tient à rassurer les admins, je n'interviendrai plus sur ce post que pour parler uniquement de son sujet, je ferme donc la parenthèse une bonne fois pour toute de mon coté.



Okay. Sage décision. Tu comprends peut-être mieux à présent ce que c'est que d'être tombé dans un troll. 







			
				silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Libre à ceux qui n'on que cela à faire, et qui tente par jeux ou par égocentrisme a avoir le dernier mot par tout les prix, de continuer à palabrer sur mon hors-sujet.



Mais tu vas la fermer la parenthèse ou bien tu préfères jeter de l'huile sur le feu et par là-même relancer le troll ?


p.s. détends-toi en lisant attentivement la signature de Golf.


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)




----------



## mac-warrior (28 Septembre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahaha, parce qu'Apple fait différemment ? C'est pourtant un champion de cette pratique. Notamment pour rassurrer les actionnaires et les investisseurs.
> Mince, mais que fait donc Panther et le 64 bits ? On m'aurait donc menti ? Ou qu'il est que je l'achète ?



Je n'ai pas dit qu'Apple ne faisait pas d'annonces ! Elle le fait aussi, mais différement.

J'ai juste pointé le fait que DELL annonce du matos et une plateforme musical sans donner la moindre listes de specs (au lancement de G5 on savait déjà tout, prix, specs, disponibilité) ni de fonctionalités (celle de  Panther on commence à bien les connaîtres, on connait aussi le futur prix). 

Que sait-on du DellPod et du DellMusicStore ? Prix ? Specs ? Support logiciel ? Bin rien... On doit aller farfouiller dans la presse pour avoir un commencement de début d'explications, et ça n'annonce rien de bon (ils ont peut-être honte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Apple fait aussi des annonces mais pas uniquement pour l'esbrouffe et juste pour être à tout prix présent symboliquement sur un segment du marché comme les récentes annonces de DELL. Les mêmes outils ne signifient pas qu'on en fait le même usage.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (28 Septembre 2003)

Je ne modère pas ces forums et ce n'est pas à moi de dicter les règles. Néanmoins, et je crois que plusieurs d'entre-nous partageront mon avis, il serait avisé de recentrer les discussions sur le sujet d'origine. Je ne suis ni pour la glorification de l'iPod, ni pour son dénigrement systématique. Tout avis argumenté dans le respect des autres interlocuteurs est le bienvenu. Les griefs contre Apple ou Dell n'ont pas à s'exprimer ici sous forme d'insultes déguisées, dirigées contre certaines personnes en particulier qui défendraient l'un ou l'autre "camp". La guerre de tranchées n'est plus à la mode.


----------



## Manu (28 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est vraiment l'exemple du nombrilisme Mac !!! Tu crois qu'iTunes est le meilleurs lecteur mp3 ? Même sur Mac ce n'est pas vrai et dans le monde PC les applis sont nettement plus sympa. J'aimerais bien avoir Winamp sur Mac OS X ! Et il y en a bien d'autres !


Désolé de te contredire. Il me semble qu'avant l'iPod il y avait des lecteurs MP3. La majorité fonctionnait sur PC exclusivement.
En outre j'ai jamais dis qu'iTunes est le meilleur lecteur MP3. En tout cas il est plus simple à utiliser que MusicMatch qui est hyper touffu.


> Les PCUsers s'en moquent du design de l'iPod. Moi aussi d'ailleurs. Ce que je vois c'est le prix exorbitant de cet engin ... Si l'iPod a bien marché c'est que l'offre manquait un peu dans le monde PC.


Je ne suis pas aussi sûr que toi. Il me semble que depuis le lancement de la version PC les ventes de l'iPod ont atteint les sommets preuve que ce sont les utilisateurs de PC qui l'achètent le plus. 


> Ca change et les clients n'iront plus vers l'iPod à cause de son prix. Encore une fois c'est un gadget de riche !


Toujours le prix. A t'entendre on croirait que les mac users sont les plus riches. L'iPod est un 'gadget' de très bonne qualité et il vaut son prix. Il a tout de même été plébiscité dans tous les bancs d'essai. Et pas seulement dans le monde Mac.




> Le balladeur de DELL va faire un carton même si ça ne te fait pas plaisir.



Dell n'est pas le premier à lancer un concurrent de l'iPod. Si son lecteur est bien vendu tant mieux pour lui. 
Moi je ne l'achèterai pas car j'ai un iPod 40G qui me convient mieux. Et je ne suis pas le seul à tenir ce discours.

Dis toi Melaure qu'il y a des gens pour qui le design va de pair avec la qualité technique. Chez la plupart des constructeurs (automobiles par exemple), les bureaux de design industriel jouent un rôle important dans la conception. C'est pas pour rien. La technique tout le monde c'est la faire. Mais le faire dans un objet très fonctionnel et gracieux cela demande autre chose. Et c'est cette autre chose qui fait souvent la différence et la marque.
C'est pour cela qu'il y a des marques comme Sony Philips, etc. Ils utilisent des technologies qui globalement sont connues mais chacun y ajoutant une touche qui lui est propre.
Après pour l'utilisateur c'est une affaire de goût et de sensibilité et d'autre paramètres (dont le prix) qui lui font préférer une marque plutôt qu'une autre.

Je préfère par exemple la roue sensitive de l'iPod à la roue mécanique du lecteur de DELL.
Je préfère  quelque chose de jolie et qui me procure du plaisir à utiliser quite à payer plus cher.

Apple est un constructeur d'ordinateurs très particulier. C'est le seul à produire des machines, l'OS et les applications professionnelles et grand public.
Pour cela je leur tire mon chapeau. Mon soutient est à la hauteur du mépris qui est tenu à leur égard et que je trouve non justifié.
Quand on voit tout le soin qu'ils mettent pour fournir des objets de bonne qualité, on comprend que cela leur à couté beaucoup de recherche et d'energie qui valent bien un prix.
Cela ne m'empêche de critiquer très sévèrement Apple. Qui aime bien chatie bien.


----------



## benjamin (28 Septembre 2003)

Presque tout d'accord avec Manu, et je reviens aussi sur cette intervention - le jour où l'on comprendra qu'iPod n'a rien à voir avec Mac et PC, et encore plus avec Macusers et PCusers (contrairement à ce que tu dis, Melaure), on aura fait un grand pas. Ce qui me sidère notamment dans ton intervention, Melaure, c'est que tu saches ce qu'est un 'PCUser', puis les associer avec iPod : "les PCUsers s'en moquent du design de l'iPod", alors que tu dois savoir, tout de même, que ceux qui possèdent un PC n'ont pas tous 20 ans, des boutons, et un CD gravé de Counter-Strike, et n'achètent pas tous leur matos chez un chinois : ils peuvent avoir du goût, et apprécier iPod qui n'est pas un ordinateur (par exemple, ma copine a un PC, et a craqué pour iPod - sûrement parce qu'elle est riche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). C'est de l'électronique grand public, ici, un produit totalement différent, et dans l'électronique grand public, il y a une vraie place pour iPod (et aussi pour Dell, bien sûr, pour les pauvres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Ce n'est pas un Mac, ou un PC que tu gardes chez toi, que tu peux bidouiller. Je souhaite vivement qu'Apple n'entre pas dans la compétition de prix, qui pour moi, quitte à caricaturer, est même l'atout principal du baladeur (avec tout ce qui s'en suit, j'en ai déjà parlé ailleurs).

Un forum Mac tel que celui-ci, ou un forum PC, ne sont vraiment pas les bons endroits pour parler d'iPod et du lecteur de Dell.


----------



## mac-warrior (28 Septembre 2003)

Tout a fait d'accord avec Manu...

On pourrait aussi rapeller la phrase de Jobs présentant le logiciel qui allait supporter le iPod PC sur Windows :

_Je vous jure que c'est ce que l'on a trouvé de mieux !_

Et y'a un player MP3 pour OS X qui supporte les skin WinAmp, si ça que tu cherches, par ce que je ne vois pas trop ce qui manque à ITunes que n'aurait pas WinAmp (l'inverse est déjà moins vrai).

Ouverture d'une paranthèse :

Le cliché des mac-users bobo-riche, faudrait évoluer un peu... J'ai des mac-users smicars ou étudiants fauchés dans mon entourage, et des salariés chez France Telecom ou France 2 qui sont sur PC et X-Box et qui raquent sévère pour leur matos informatique (et je vous épargne les problèmes ubuesques qu'ils rencontrent chaque jours, c'est à pisser de rire).

 Le marché de l'occasion mac, le crédit et les facilités de payement  chez Apple n'ont pas été inventée pour rien non plus.  Vouloir une machine de qualité qui dure, avec des performances homogènes, une longue durée de vie, une connectique complète et  ouverte, un OS stable et conviviale, une offre logiciel de base étendue  n'est pas l'apanage des CSP+ employé à 20.000 Euros/mois... Ce populisme qui consiste à prêter aux gens modestes des caractéristiques négatives ("bouffez du Windows les pauvres ! c'est bon pour vous !") commence à m'agaçer. 

Si quelqu'un est prêt de son argent, tu veux lui conseiller de s'offrir une merde Carefour ou Auchan ou un eMac qui est beaucoup plus performant (y compris dans les jeux) et au même prix ? Les PC entrée de gamme ne valent VRAIMENT pas de dépenser autant d'argent. Un mac - et l'occasion est remplie de bonnes affaires - est un achat autrement plus raisonné pour un petit budget.

De plus on pourrait rapeler que beaucoup de mac-users sont multiplateforme et utilisent quotidiennement ou professionellement des PC et sont quand même en mesure de connaitre le côté Obscure.   

Parenthèse refermée.


----------



## Manu (28 Septembre 2003)

Pour faire progresser un peu la réflexion de ce thread, je pense que le lancement de l'iPod par Apple est une idée de génie. Je m'explique. 
C'est le premier gadget electronique de reproduction musicale qui fait appel à une interface homme/machine de type informatique, un domaine quasiment popularisé par Apple et qui a toujours été son point fort y ajoutant la facilité d'utilisation. 
C'est la raison pour laquelle aucun fabriquant traditionnel de ce genre de chosse comme Sony ne l'a pas fait. Ou tout au moins produit un appareil comme l'iPod.
Le fait qu'Apple ait produit une version Mac/PC permet aux utilisateurs PC d'utiliser un produit pur Apple et l'apprécient pour ses qualités intrinsèques. Cela leur donnera j'en suis certain l'occasion de voir avec un oeil nouveau les produits Apple.
A terme ce genre de démarche est plus efficace qu'une campagne de switch.
Et puis il faut quand même pas oublier qu'Apple avec l'acquisition de Emagic qui soit dit en passant produit du soft mais aussi du hard dans le domaine musical, a dans ses effectifs, des ingénieurs très qualifiés dans le domaine. Cela joue également dans la production d'un appareil comme l'iPod.
En outre Mac OS X est sans contexte l'OS sur lequel tout a été mis en oeuvre pour le support de l'audio mieux que sur aucune autre plate-forme.
Bref Apple maitrise toute la chaine de bout en bout. de la création à la reproduction de l'audio de très bonne qualité. L'iTMS est une autre variante de cette chaine.
Ce qui est vrai pour l'audio l'est également pour la vidéo. Sauf que Apple ne s'est pas (encore?) lancé dans la fabrication d'appareil grand public de visualisation de la vidéo.
Apple a le mérite (il est bon de le rappeler), d'arriver sur les dommaines déjà occupés et d'y apporter des innovations qui remettent les choses à plat et etablissent quasiment de nouveaux standards. Il l'a fait pour l'iPod et l'iTMS.  
Je suis sûr que d'ici 2 à 3 ans Apple va subir une sérieuse transformation.
L'idée du hub numérique va à coup sûr bouleverser pas mal de choses.


----------



## decoris (28 Septembre 2003)

l'ipod est une excellente machine, mais c'est pluspour son rapport poid/capacité que pour son interface...
d'auters constructeurs font tout aussi bien dans ce domaine...

moi je suis près a payer un ipod 30% plus cher s'il est 30% plus léger, mais pas simplement pour la marque...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (29 Septembre 2003)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> L'idée du hub numérique va à coup sûr bouleverser pas mal de choses.



Nttt, nttt. Je ne peux pas laisser passer ça. Apple n'a jamais inventé le hub numérique si ce n'est peut-être le terme. A ce compte, on peut aussi louer Apple d'avoir inventé la pénisiline. Il faut arrêter de se masturber avec Macintosh, ça rend sourd et aveugle. Merci.

_ n.b. ma parole, je suis tombé dans une secte sur ce fil ? _


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> _ n.b. ma parole, je suis tombé dans une secte sur ce fil ? _



on dirait même que certains en ont mis plein leur clavier de powerbook rétro-éclairé, leur souris Apple pro à un 1 bouton et leur écran lcd ('crystal-clear' bien entendu) 23" 'cinema display'


----------



## Jacen (29 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> on dirait même que certains en ont mis plein leur clavier de powerbook rétro-éclairé, leur souris Apple pro à un 1 bouton et leur écran lcd ('crystal-clear' bien entendu) 23" 'cinema display'


De la part d'un gagne petit qui n'a qu'un imac dv450, on pourrait croire à de la pure jalousie


----------



## Manu (29 Septembre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Nttt, nttt. Je ne peux pas laisser passer ça. Apple n'a jamais inventé le hub numérique si ce n'est peut-être le terme. A ce compte, on peut aussi louer Apple d'avoir inventé la pénisiline. Il faut arrêter de se masturber avec Macintosh, ça rend sourd et aveugle. Merci.
> 
> _ n.b. ma parole, je suis tombé dans une secte sur ce fil ? _


Tu as pourtant repris mot pour mot ce que j'ai dis mais  nulle part j'ai dis qu'Apple a inventé le hub numérique.
Cependant, de tous les ordinateurs personnels , à ce jour le mac est celui qui fait mieux profiter son utilisateur des appareils numériques modernes.
Les iApp ont été conçus pour cela. Aucune autre plate-forme n'offre la même chose en standard. Mon propos voulait signifier que la notion du hub numérique va bouleverser les choses. Qui mieux que l'ordinateur est à même de mieux traiter les informations de tout type sous leur forme numérique? La décision de certains constructeurs comme Dell ou HP de se lancer dans la production d'appareils autres que le PC illustre bien mon propos.
C'est pas la peine de déformer les propos d'autrui en les interprettant n'importe comment et tenir des propos désobligeants.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> De la part d'un gagne petit qui n'a qu'un imac dv450, on pourrait croire à de la pure jalousie



ah, y en a enfin un qui est allé voir mon profil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et qui a pu calculer que j'ai eu mon premier mac 1 an après Golf (quelle misère)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quant à en changer à chaque AE, j'aimerais bien mais je peux point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce serait la même chose si j'avais un PC Dell


----------



## iouze (29 Septembre 2003)

Ouai, ouai, ouai. Bon, on s'assoit et on réfléchi 5 min. Au delà des caractéristiques techniques et de savoir si le truc de Dell se vendra, on peut se poser quelques questions sur le marché de la musique et sa "migration" vers une consommation soit disant dématérailisée.
Je précise : 

 <ul type="square">  [*]le developpement du P2P ruine le marché des majors (hop hop, pas de débat sur le P2P on va partir du principe que c'est le constat des majors et de l'industrie du disque),   [*]les Djeunz (et les autres d'ailleur) consomment la musique en la téléchargeant en soit disant n'accordant plus d'importance à sa forme physique (représenté par un CD).  [/list] 
Or c'est amusant de constater que les fabricants de tel GSM intégrent des fonctions lecteurs audio (peu importe le format) et qu'Apple est le 1er à proposer un balladeur musical qui soit dans l'esprit du Walkman (est ce que S Jobs a eu l'idée en jouant au Golf avec le fondateur de Sony  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Et cette fois, l'idée de Jobs / Apple est de proposer une solution globale : <ul type="square">  [*]Un moyen de distribuer la musique (L'IMTS)  [*]Un moyen d'écouter la musique (L'Ipod)  [/list] Ce qui fait entrer Apple dans un nouveau marché pour elle, celui de la musique. Et là Apple Records ne s'y est pas trompé, Apple devient distributeur de musique.
Et les débats que l'on peut lire ici et là sur l'industrie de la musique refait surface, c'est un marché qui génère BEAUCOUP mais vraiment BEAUCOUP de fric.
Du coup on peut se poser la question de la "légitimité" de ces acteurs issus du monde informatique face aux majors et autres maisons de disques, qui empéchera demain Bowie, Madona, Prince, etc de traiter directement avec Apple ou Dell, un peu comme aujourd'hui ils signent avec UM, Sony, etc.

A partir de ce constat je crois qu'Apple à une longueur d'avance car une vraie stratégie derrière. 
P.S : Je suis tout a fait d'acord sur les remarques concernant l'aspect "branchouille" de l'Ipod, c'est aujourd'hui sa force, le // avec les marques de sport est tout a fait pertinent, il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de "star" que l'on voit avec un Ipod. 

P.S /  c'était  juste une remarque en passant, je n'ais pas la prétention de détenir la vérité mais d'essayer de comprendre ce "soudain" engouenment de tous les fabrciants d'informatique pour le marché grand public, et là aussi je me dit qu'Apple n'est pas mal positionné, son vrai concurrent pouvant être Sony.

-----
Lorsque le sage montre la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2003)

_nota : si je suis intervenu, c'est pour répondre à l'appel d'un autre modo qui se reconnaitra ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

je n'éproue pas particuliérement de plaisir à troller ici, ya bien trop de mots* !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (Shralldam : collé deux heures !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*  les Nuls le Livre


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _nota : si je suis intervenu, c'est pour répondre à l'appel d'un autre modo qui se reconnaitra !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toujours le même ? "king of PDA &amp; Peripherals" ? le caddie de S. Jobs ? nooooon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_okay, okay, je sors - définitivement - de ce thread et repars vers le pétomane que je n'aurais jamais dû quitter, aïe, aïe pas taper_


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Mais puisque je me tue à t'expliquer qu'aucun avis ne peut être justifiable concernant ce produit tant que Dell n'aura pas communiquer ne serait-ce que des informations techniques pouvant être comparatives.



Le prix de Troll de l'année est décerné à...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas les choses de la même façon. Il n'y a pas de nouvelle ère. On est toujours, nous les mac-users, dans une phase de transition qu'Apple nous impose avec un manque de reconnaissance et de confiance rarement atteint même du côté de chez Cro$oft. Ce devrait être l'inverse, Apple devrait prendre soin de ses clients plutôt que de leur mettre le couteau sous la gorge.
> La bonne santé d'Apple n'est dûe qu'à de la communication d'esbrouffe bien pensée. Son titre en bourse n'a de valeur que ses shows annuels et la présentation de nouveau matériel surprenant mais rarement innovant sinon limité au niveau de son universalité (les revendeurs en informatique en ont ras la casquette des connectiques esotériques imposées par Apple, si vite sorties, si vite abandonnées).
> Reste une particularité stratégique résidant dans sa recherche (et développement comme l'a précisé Golf) qui est probablement la meilleure raison de sa survie (mais parfois sur le dos du client branché).



Quand vient la nuit je me pétris, Ô père Noël, descend du ciel.
Devant le sapin, quesqu'on est bien...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais te contenter de sa cuillère.



Il y avait un diner ce soir ????


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> ... De plus je pense qu'à vous exprimer de la sorte vous portez bien mal votre titre, votre flatulence.



Trop tard pour éditer ???


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand vient la nuit je me pétris, Ô père Noël, descend du ciel.
> Devant le sapin, quesqu'on est bien...

























Celle-là, dans le bar, c'était un aller direct pour le zapping !!!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> " ce que nous avons remarqué c'est la propreté de son chenil."
> " Le chenil est lavé tous les jours où tous les deux jours en été"
> "Une fois par semaine en hiver"



Un peu facile avec des nieuwbies...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, dans le bar, c'était un aller direct pour le zapping !!!



Bon, SMG pour celle-là, je te pardonne, mais  tu exagères.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2003)

On se dirige gentiment vers la fermeture de sujet...

A vous de voir.


----------



## sylko (3 Octobre 2003)

Pour revenir légèrement sur le sujet.  

Apparemment, Dell a un stock à liquider!


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2003)

Petite question : dans le lecteur mp3 de DELL, peut-on changer de batterie ? Si oui c'est un avantage indéniable ...


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le prix de Troll de l'année est décerné à...



purée... faut que je me concentre pour l'avoir !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Admirable de lire çà sous le clavier de qqu'un qui ne sait que poster au bar !


J'en déduis que ceux qui ne postent qu'au bar sont des ignares incultes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honte sur nous, pauvres posteurs ... quoiqu'en relisant quelques-unes de tes interventions, Golf, je me dis parfois que tu serais une recrue de choix !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mais, avant de venir frapper à notre porte, je t'engage à modifier un tant soit peu ta signature, surtout la petite phrase ayant trait à la tolérance ... je ne voudrais pas que tu sois ridicule !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : j'ai déjà vu des threads "cons" (dont la plupart des miens, mais les miens sont ghettoisés dans le Bar !), mais cette mini-bataille Dell/Apple à coups d'iPod et de lecteurs mp3 dans la tronche ... ça dépasse tout !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : j'ai déjà vu des threads "cons" (dont la plupart des miens, mais les miens sont ghettoisés dans le Bar !), mais cette mini-bataille Dell/Apple à coups d'iPod et de lecteurs mp3 dans la tronche ... ça dépasse tout !!!



c'est pas bien de piquer le boulot des copains et de troller à ma place bigounet !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> c'est pas bien de piquer le boulot des copains et de troller à ma place bigounet !








 ... excuse-moi, mais comme j'étais en train de jouer à troll de dames avec une ptéro, j'ai eu une envie subite que j'ai épanchée sur ce forum...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2003)

L'iPod de Dell ne semble plus susciter de réactions et au vu de la tournure qu'a pris ce sujet, on ferme. Temporairement.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2003)

*MacGeneration* l'annonce: Dell lance son iPod.

Je reprends la dépêche ci-après:

_Dell sapprête à lancer sur le marché américain son lecteur MP3. Fidèle à son habitude, la firme de Michaël Dell propose des tarifs très agressifs sur son Digital Jukebox. Le modèle intégrant un disque dur 20 Go est vendu 329 $ (299 $ avec un bon de réduction). Lentrée de gamme, qui dispose dun disque dur de 15 Go, coûte 249. À titre de comparaison, iPod 10 Go coûte outre-Atlantique 299$. Lautonomie est de 16 heures et lappareil pèse 212 grammes soit 44 grammes de plus quiPod. 

Les acquéreurs du Digital Jukebox pourront également acheter de la musique via le service de MusicMatch. Là aussi, les prix sont assez agressifs. Certains morceaux seront vendus 50 cents, deux fois moins chères que sur liTunes Music Store. Le catalogue de MusicMatch compte 250 000 titres encodés au format WMA. Signalons quun test a dores et déjà été publié sur le *site* Dell Dj Site._

Un concurrent sérieux de l'iPod?


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Octobre 2003)

Non.
La différence de prix est minime entre le 15 Go Apple et le 20 Go Dell.
Pour le moment on a pas assez d'infos sur les accessoires.


----------



## noliv (28 Octobre 2003)

Sauf qu'apple ne vend plus le modele 15 Go... il faut bien avouer qu'il est pas cher ce baladell...

J'préfère mon iPod mais j'espere qu'Apple a la possibilité de baisser un peu le prix des iPods


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2003)

noliv a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'apple ne vend plus le modele 15 Go... il faut bien avouer qu'il est pas cher ce baladell...
> 
> J'préfère mon iPod mais j'espere qu'Apple a la possibilité de baisser un peu le prix des iPods



Faudra voir, iTunes et le MusicStore cartonnent, ils ne sont compatibles qu'avec l'iPod (qui se taille la plus grosse part du gâteau)... La fin d'année sera intéressante à suivre.


----------



## huexley (29 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : dans le lecteur mp3 de DELL, peut-on changer de batterie ? Si oui c'est un avantage indéniable ...



non plus :-/


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Octobre 2003)

Le Dell semble avoir une meilleure autonomie (par contre il est plus long a charger, il a pas de FireWire, mais il permet de d'enregistrer sans kit externe à 50 )



			
				noliv a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'apple ne vend plus le modele 15 Go...


C'est encore mieux, la différence entre le modèle Apple et le Dell, à accessoires et capacité équivalentes n'est pas énorme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				noliv a dit:
			
		

> J'préfère mon iPod mais j'espere qu'Apple a la possibilité de baisser un peu le prix des iPods


Je crois qu'apple se fait pas énormément de marge dessus.


----------



## NicoMac (29 Octobre 2003)

Voilà un thread amusant et souvent intéressant. Pas mal de commentaires sur la stratégie d'Apple, ce qui m'intéresse au plus au point pour des raisons professionnelles. Mais au vu des arguments de certains intervenants, ça vaut peut-être le coup de rafraîchir les esprits avec quelques principes de base de gestion d'entreprise :

<ul type="square">[*]le prix n'est jamais le nerf de la guerre quoiqu'on en dise, seule la rentabilité de l'entreprise l'est;
[*]le prix n'est jamais fixé par l'entreprise et encore moins par le consommateur, le prix est uniquement déterminé par le marché, c'est à dire le point de rencontre entre l'offre et la demande. C'est aussi valable pour Apple comme fournisseur et nous comme clients : visiblement, Apple écoule encore et heureusement pour elle ses produits, ce qui signifie que leur prix est accepté par le marché;
[*]au-delà de la définition du dico qui ne nous dit pas grande chose, la stratégie pour une entreprise couvre deux seules et uniques variantes : soit elle décide d'abaisser ses coûts, soit elle décide d'augmenter ses prix (pour autant que le marché le permette) de sorte à ce que sa rentabilité reste positive. Toute autre démarche évoquée plus haut (innovation, etc.) ne relève pas de la stratégie en tant que telle, mais des moyens d'atteindre l'un ou l'autre des deux objectifs que nous venons d'évoquer, ou mieux, les deux à la fois. Ces démarches relèvent des fonctions de l'entreprise (R&amp;D, marketing, contrôle de gestion, etc.);
[*]la part de marché d'une entreprise ne signifie absolument rien de la bonne ou mauvaise santé d'une entreprise ou encore moins de la qualité de sa stratégie comme je l'ai lu dans les échanges de ce forum.
[/list]

La stratégie d'Apple mise clairement sur des prix plus élevés que les concurrents pour garantir sa rentabilité : elle charge en effet à ses clients une prime justifiée par la qualité, l'esthétique de ses produits, etc. Demander une baisse du prix des produits Apple est quasiment synonyme de mise à mort dans la mesure où ses coûts doivent certainement se situer au niveau de la concurrence.

Il suffit de voir ce qui se passe en ce moment avec Sony qui, de son côté, n'arrive plus aujourd'hui à facturer cette fameuse prime. Malheureux résultat, Sony annonce aujourd'hui sa décision de licencier 20'000 personnes et d'abandonner la fabrication d'ordinateurs portables.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2004)

Un test de l'iPod de Dell sur Zdnet.

Merci à TribuMac.


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2004)

C'est un peu normal que la concurrence se rapproche. Je pense quand même que le lecteur mp3 va devenir quelque chose d'aussi courant que le diskman ou le micro et que les prix finiront par faire la différence ...


----------

